# widget thunderbird, ça existe ?......



## albert wedge (21 Mars 2010)

.....pour avoir simplement une notification de nouvel e-mail sur bureau ?
D'avance merci

(si possible autre que growl )


----------



## divoli (21 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir aussi;


A ma connaissance non (je trouve d'ailleurs Growl fort pratique). 

Dans les Préférences de TB, tu peux ajouter un son et/ou provoquer l'animation de l'icône dans le dock lors de la réception d'un message.


----------



## albert wedge (21 Mars 2010)

honte à moi ! même pas bonsoir/bonjour....sorry

je cherche depuis des plombes ce truc simple, sans trouver.
Growl : je n'arrive pas à installer/configurer thunderbird dedans. Je dois rater 1 truc, je retourne à mes recherches.


----------



## divoli (21 Mars 2010)

albert wedge a dit:


> Growl : je n'arrive pas à installer/configurer thunderbird dedans. Je dois rater 1 truc, je retourne à mes recherches.


Tu as les dernières versions de TB (3.0.3) et de Growl (1.2) ?

Normalement, Growl repére toutes les applications compatibles et les prend en charge d'office (à moins de décocher la case correspondant à l'application).


----------



## albert wedge (21 Mars 2010)

hop, je me répond à moi même, si ça peut servir à d'autres :
finalement, growl fonctionne parfaitement avec des comptes pop3. Élégant, paramétrable, accepte le double écran...bref, tout bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h57 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Tu as les dernières versions de TB (3.0.3) et de Growl (1.2) ?
> 
> Normalement, Growl repére toutes les applications compatibles et les prend en charge d'office (à moins de décocher la case correspondant à l'application).



oui, c'est tout bon. Je n'avais pas compris qu'il ne proposait aucune application par défaut, et qu'il fallait simplement attendre que les applis "éligibles" communiquent avec lui.

Merci divoli


----------

